# Breaker keeps popping



## DErnest (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a breaker that keeps popping. The wiring is all new and everything has worked perfectly for about two months. After a storm, I am not sure if this has anything to do with it or not (all other breakers are working fine). Initially the breaker would not reset. I worked the wiring back resecuring everything and everything seemed to be good...the breaker at least now reset. But after a while the breaker popped again. I unplugged everthing so there is no draw. The breaker still popped after a few hours but I can reset it. Would a short do this???? I tried a new breaker but had the same results. What do I do next??? Thanks in advance for any assistance!!!! Dave


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Next, you should march your question over to www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

